# Los Banos -Am Chesapeake trial-any results?



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Does anyone have the Qual results and how the other stakes are doing?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Los Banos - All Breed*

Russ all I have so far is 28 back to water blind in the Open. Wind was causing problems on water blind in Am. Derby had started. Not much I know! No Q results that I have heard.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Russ, we've just got to hire more reporters :lol: If Derby has started qual is done and someone must know something!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Janet,

You got me excited! When I saw you had posted I thought the results would be there.

Russ


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Sorry Russ. Same thing happened to me, I got home from a very long day of training and the first thing I did was click on here to see some results. When I saw your name I thought I'd get answers. Guess I'll just have to start running trials again :shock: My source has failed me two weeks in a row! Actually we probably know that a golden didn't win the Q or Melanie would have posted :wink: :wink:


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Some "Q" Info*

Russ- I have a few bits and pieces on the "Q". Unfortunately, my female came into season so we are temporarily "banned" from the trials. It's really hard to sit at home and wait for information!!! Anyway, here's what I heard!!!

1st - Jasperton Quick Pick - Laura Stone
2nd - ???
3rd - Patopea-Don't know which dog
4th-Emberain's Amiable Ultimatum - Suzanne Burr

That's it!! Sorry, but the information team is moving really ssslllooowww!!! I haven't heard a thing on the major stakes.

Janet - Where is everyone??????? Don't they know inquiring minds need to know!!!!

Tammy


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Tammy, thanks for the info. I don't know why....perhaps we need to pay them more!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

I forgot to mention it is a huge trial. I don't know how many scratches but in the catalog:

OPen 107

Amateur 96

Qual 62

Derby 46

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

I forgot to mention it is a huge trial. I don't know how many scratches but in the catalog:

OPen 107

Amateur 96

Qual 62

Derby 46

Tammy


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm going down in the morning so I'll see what I can come up with. I actually went down this afternoon but couldn't find a place to park at the Derby (large trial, small Salt Slough parking lot  ) but I'll try and get there early enough tomorrow to get a spot.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Janet - Looks like the pay incentive worked!!! Ten times what we pay now!!!

Looks like you got Melanie going!!

Melanie - Maybe you could go down now, find a good place to park and hang out there all night!!!! Just kidding!!!  

Any info you can scrape up would be greatly appreciated.

Tammy


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Tammy Z said:


> Melanie - Maybe you could go down now, find a good place to park and hang out there all night!!!!


That's not a bad idea considering I am not a morning person. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 4th-Emberain's Amiable Ultimatum - Suzanne Burr


Attagirl to Suzanne and Amy! This would be a tough trial to finish with a black dog. Suzanne did it the hard way, with an off colored dog


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Now just a minute there Howard--she's not 'off color', she's a genuine "ASCOB Retriever"!!  
Inside of that pretty red dress Amy wears, beats a big "black heart". :twisted: 
Unfortunately, (or maybe fortunately) I didn't run her. I've been stuck at home since Marysville--managed to have a full blown asthma attack so Mike got to have the fun of running her. 
I'm a happy camper no matter what--it's a huge trial!
Suzanne B
P.S. Glad to see you, Bam, and the little munchkin made it home safely.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Sorry folks but I won't be down there after all. The truck wouldn't start this morning. All dressed up and no place to go.  :evil: :evil: 

Congrats Suzanne on the color in the big trial!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

We have heard that Chris Hatch won the Am with Ty, Rob Reuter, 2nd with Cutter... another great weekend (three placements in a row including a first!) Gary Zellner took 3rd, Jack Vollsteadt 4th with Peaches. Big Congrats to Chris, a very nice guy!
Lynn


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Wow, Rob is really on a roll! Thanks for the info Lyn, do you know if there were any jams?


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Congratulations to all! A big extra Hurray to Suzanne and Amy!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Thank you, Pat. She's a cute little girl. She's a Nell GGrandbaby--how time has flown! I sure miss you and Doug and the good times we used to have.
Suzanne B


----------



## RetrieverNut (Jan 8, 2004)

*Los Banos*

This is all I've heard...

Open
1st - Chopper - Gonia
2nd - Shade - Gonia
3rd - ? - Pawlzowalzo (Frank K's pronounciation!)
4th - ? - Pat Hanlon
RJ - Tico - Gonia
I belive 10 finished so there are 5 other Jams but I don't have them

Mark


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

*Derby*

All I know is-

Derby-
2nd Huey's Hidden Energy (Coal) Laurna Cote

I'm the proud breeder- Good Job Steve and Laurna!!!


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Suz and Amy ! Wow 62 dog Q stake........
Way to go!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

*Congrats to Suzzane & Jimmy (Mark)*

Wow, Suzzane glad to hear the great news on Amy! Keep up the family traditions. 
Mark, tell Jim that it may have been worth the long drive and to quit all the complaining :lol: First & second in the open ain't "half bad."
Congrats to you too Pat H and Rob Reutter if you're out there!
Lee

Lee J. Herskowitz
Semper Retrievers
Tigard, OR 97224
mailto:[email protected]
http://home.comcast.net/~doctordawg/


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks Melanie, Janice, & Lee. I wish I could have been there, but am still recovering from Marysville. Mike did a great job with her considering he had a horrid case of the flu the entire weekend. Even went to the Dr. between series---where were you Lee, when we needed a Dr. in the house? Yeah, I know what kind of Dr. you are, but nonetheless  
Suzanne B


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

:lol: Congratulation Amy, Mike B and Suzanne !
Finished two in a row !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fred and Tammy


----------

